# I can see now!



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Raffi visited the groomers today. I decided amidst all the discussion yesterday to go ahead and have his face trimmed. This is how it turned out. I love being able to see his eyes. I think it makes him look older. The groomer said his coat is in great shape and that they could tell I brush him every day. It made me feel like a good mom.

Funny story: I have a glass front bookcase and Raffi saw his reflection in it when we first came home. He didn't recognize it was him and kept barking, growling and trying to get my attention.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Photo number two.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Raffi you are just as cute as a button.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Raffi is just darling with his new haircut! Such a soft fluffy puppy!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Raffi is so darn cute.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Raffi looks adorable!


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

What a sweet boy. I am sure he loves being able to see so clearly.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Just a cutiepie!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That turned out GREAT!! I'll bet he is loving being able to see clearly. And he's absolutely adorable with the cut. That is hilarious about him not recognizing his own reflection LOL. I would have to shave my 2 himalayan cats every February when they started to shed and would really mat up. They were best buddies but for a few days afterwards they would hiss and run because they didn't recognize each other.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it! He looks great.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

He's adorable -- love his haircut!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Love the haircut ...


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Aweee! Sweet cut!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Super cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Such a cute baby!!Love the cut


----------

